
Phishing Up, Malware Down (Google Safe Browsing Dataset) - user812
https://transparencyreport.google.com/safe-browsing/overview?hl=en&unsafe=dataset:1;series:malwareDetected,phishingDetected;start:1148194800000;end:1537081200000&lu=unsafe
======
jrnichols
I'd like to see the graph placed along side data showing the rise in ad
blockers too.

I have the feeling there would be a correlation.

~~~
user812
It looks like growth started to stagnate somewhere during 2017

\- [https://pagefair.com/downloads/2016/05/Adblocking-Goes-
Mobil...](https://pagefair.com/downloads/2016/05/Adblocking-Goes-Mobile.pdf)

\-
[https://pagefair.com/downloads/2017/01/PageFair-2017-Adblock...](https://pagefair.com/downloads/2017/01/PageFair-2017-Adblock-
Report.pdf)

